# Super Moon



## GothicCandle

http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20110310/sc_space/willmarch19supermoontriggernaturaldisasters


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope we have clear weather so we can see it well.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Typical bad science. The moon will be no closer on that date than it gets once a month. It's the point in its orbit called "perigee". Since orbits are never perfectly circular, it has a close point and a far point that it hits once an orbit (or once a month). This time the perigee happens to be when the moon is full.

I love the fact that the nut jobs will be saying that the earthquake in Japan was caused by the "too-close" moon, even though the moon just left its apogee (furthest from earth) position...


----------



## scareme

Wow! I just read this and realized the earthquake in Japan was caused by this Super Moon, and it's still eight days away. I hate to think what is going to happen in the next week.


----------



## scareme

Uh oh, another sign of the Super Moon.

http://newsok.com/small-earthquake-felt-near-harrah-and-mcloud/article/3547890


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wonder if the super moon will effect werewolves too.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> I wonder if the super moon will effect werewolves too.


Better be on extra alert.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The super moon gave us the flu. Damn you, super moon!


----------



## charlie1s

closest approach during its orbit) an "extreme supermoon."

When the moon goes super-extreme, Nolle says, chaos will ensue: Huge storms, earthquakes, volcanoes and other natural disasters can be expected to wreak havoc on Earth. (It should be noted that astrology is not a real science, but merely makes connections between astronomical and mystical events.)

I'm still waiting for California to fall of into the ocean like they promised 40 years ago. I remember as a little kid wanting to be home at the "appointed time" so everyone could be together when it happened....Just another case of fear mongering....


----------



## Night Watchman

Does the moon get a cape when it becomes a super moon, and will kryptonite weaken it? Just asking.


----------



## scareme

Damn you Super Moon!

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Milli...toViewer=/110308/ids_photos_ts/r992497620.jpg


----------



## Evil Queen

And some say the quake was caused by a solar flare on the 8th.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"On top of that, it will be full. And one astrologer believes it could inflict massive damage on the planet."

Because it is close or because it has its surface fully lit by the sun? oh wait...it is close AND it is fully lit by the sun. I get it now. Nooooooo, duck and cover!
Is there no defense against, SuperMoon and his son Extreme SuperMoon?

That astrologer should study some physics, geology and astronomy. OY!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Bone Dancer said:


> I wonder if the super moon will effect werewolves too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Haunted Bayou and Night Watchman!

Okay, now my ribs hurt. Damn you, super moon!


----------



## Spooky1

I thought this was going to be about someone dropping their pants. :googly:


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> I thought this was going to be about someone dropping their pants. :googly:


It doesn't say Saggy Moon, it says Super Moon!


----------



## hedg12

Bone Dancer said:


> I wonder if the super moon will effect werewolves too.


Man I hope so. The werewolves around here have been so boring lately...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beware the Super Gnome Moon!


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> It doesn't say Saggy Moon, it says Super Moon!


LOL, scareme! Don't make me laugh, it gets me coughing


----------



## DarkLore

Guess there's no pics here of J-Lo or Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Butt cracks the size of the san andreas fault....nooooooooooooooooo!


(thanks Roxy, I needed that)


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

Haunted Bayou said:


> That astrologer should study some physics, geology and astronomy. OY!


If he did that, then he wouldn't be an astrologer anymore


----------



## Haunted Bayou

So True!


----------



## Spooky1

I tried to take some pics of the super moon (it didn't really look any different.


----------



## niblique71

I could play baseball under the moonlight tonight. It's Not just noticibly brighter, it does appear much larger. Pretty cool.


----------



## Night Watchman

I went out tonight and when I looked up I saw a bird...no a plane... no a Supermoon! Than I went back in the house.


----------



## debbie5

I prefer to go out during a solar eclipse...the sunlight is all dim and odd.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

It was a pretty, full moon and a nice mostly clear night.
I too looked up at the moon, called the dogs to come inside and went to bed.

Goodnight Supermoon


----------



## Rahnefan

Me and Things 1 & 2 went out to howl at it. Hate to say it but I was really expecting bigger!


----------

